# Victory X-Ringers Comment



## s_house (Mar 12, 2006)

I shoot X-ringer HV's .350 w/ 100 gr nibbs 30" and AAE EP1.6 3 fletch out of a 60lb Proelite. I have had one explode due to tree deflection but beyond that I have had no problems. I bought my arrows early in 08 so that may make a difference.:dontknow:


----------



## GoBucks20 (Jan 5, 2009)

*x-ringers*

X-ringer hv1 .350's w/100 grain nibbs with a GT 500 61pds....no problems with mine...they do not stand up to any type of deflection (mine anyway). Can say after that I used the "flatten" test and all of them were fine.


----------



## okarcher (Jul 21, 2002)

I have used them had no problems with them except they where a little to stiff for my setup. Had no problems with them breaking or comming apart. Also tried to flatten mine with two fingers didn't happen and I tried hard. I purchased mine this year.


----------



## AdvanTimberLou (Aug 8, 2005)

I will see in the coming weeks as I have a dozen coming from my buddy David. These are the X-ringers HV5 350's. Sure hope they hold up.


----------



## PA.JAY (May 26, 2004)

talk about timing ! I was just looking for someone to buy some from ! & I read your post you might of saved me $$$ I guess like most thing on here the hype don't match the product


----------



## buckoff6183 (Oct 16, 2008)

i have the x ringer 350 and they are very strong, i have actually hit all kinds of stuff while goofing around and most of the arrows come out fine. have glanced off metal stakes, targets, trees, stuck in trees just about anything and most are still shootable.


----------



## Kale (Jul 29, 2007)

had a buddy looking to try them so he fletched up 3 and shot them into some 3d targets, 3 shots , 3 broken shafts! they would buldge about 4 inches from the tip. One of them he went to pull it out and it snapped off inside the target...lets just say our shop is not carrying themmmm


----------



## WDMJR3DBOWGUY (Dec 2, 2003)

:happy1:


----------



## SCBigBuckHunter (May 26, 2007)

I have used 3 dozen since last year and the only one I had explode was from my stupid mistake. The only reason I quit shooting the first 2 dozen is I changed my set up and needed more weight. I still have them and could use them if needed. 

I am sure some folks have had some issues but every company does.


----------



## bow slayer (Apr 2, 2007)

wow... thanks for the input guys! 
For the record, the arrows used by my friend were 350 hv v1, mine were 250 hv v5.


----------



## 3dfevr#1 (Dec 1, 2008)

*I bought a dozen 2 years ago.*

After talking with Bart at the Classic. I have 8 of them left. They have shot fine for me and I use the 350s. I am thinking about purchasing some more but now you guys have me wondering if something has happened to their quality. The only issue I had was that the internal diameter of the point end was slightly different on a couple shafts and I was unable to get a point into it, (I purchased the Victory 100gr). I called and they sent a couple to replace them. That has been my experience.


----------



## fstgstdsmpay (Mar 20, 2006)

I have been shooting them for 3 years now, and havent found them to be any weaker then any other large diameter shaft I have tried (fatboys, X-jammers, X-Cutters) there a target arrow and are weaker and thinner then most hunting arrows out there. Never broke one during normal use always user error or hitting something I shouldnt have. Also never seen one explode in mid air. Most arrows that break on target are because they were cracked previously hitting something they werent made to hit. Always check your arrows folks no matter what you shoot.


----------



## beergut (Jun 11, 2006)

*Victory x-ringers*

I have shot the the XHV1 350s and 250s the last two years and I had no problems with them at all!! They fly great! My 350s are weighing 320 grains and pulling 64lbs. You can see I am right at 5 grains per inch per pound of pull. I have never had one explode. I really think they are quite durable considering the diameter of the shaft. I have glanced off of of target holding pins and even gotten into some lumber, with no damage to the arrow. Man, I really don't know what to say about your situation shooting these arrows? I haven't had any problems with them at all, and I have 100% confidence in these arrows!! I am not just saying this because I am on Victory's shooting staff. You asked for opinions on the X-Ringers, and this is my personal experince with them. 
Good Luck
TTT


----------



## airbourn (May 21, 2008)

*x-ringers*

I just started shooting X-ringers this spring,HV 1 350 28''@ 66# . They are one of the best shooting arrows I have had. The only problem I have had was I twisted the arrow in 3-d target to brake it loose and split the arrow. I have broken Carbon Express Maximas doing the same thing. My .02


----------



## AAarcher (Aug 29, 2005)

I had some splintering/mushrooming issues with a dozen HV V1 350 with screw in inserts (not victory brand) I bought on here used.... 
I sent them to Victory and they said the inserts for screw in points werent theirs and they fit too tight causing them to swell on impact.
They sent me a new dozen and they work great. I use the Victory glue-in points now for sure!
Great company


----------



## shootist (Aug 28, 2003)

*Great Arrows!*

These are great arrows! I've never had a problem in two years of shooting them.


----------



## Floridaboy (Dec 8, 2003)

I'm on my second dozen have had no problems with them except they do not always end up in the target where I want them..........sorry to say it is not thier arrows fault.


----------



## BT1 (Dec 6, 2008)

*Great arrows*

I am about to order a second doz. of the X-Ringer 350 HV5's. Great arrows!

Yes, they may be a bit more fragile that standard shafts, but you deside that up front. (BIG Dia., thin wall = weaker) I have had a few broken, by me and by others hitting them in the bull. If you are seeking the stronger shafts with the larger dia. then at the least look at the standard X-ringers. Thicker wall, I am sure.

Just my 2c.

Steve


----------



## btmckay (Dec 7, 2003)

I've been using X Ringer 350HV's for 3yrs now, because of the thin walls I thought these arrows would be fragile but I after shooting them I have found just the opposite. I have had one split BUT I was shooting a group and I ran down the side of it with one of my other arrows.
When I practice I usually go through 1 or 2 nocks a session from hitting 
my arrows and I have never broken a shaft that way. I have also shot
in sand and rocks because of misses or misfires and the X Ringers come
out fine and I kept on using them.
Not sure why you're having the problems you are with them.
Brian


----------



## bigtim (May 26, 2004)

*best arrow ever shot*

bar none


----------



## bow slayer (Apr 2, 2007)

Wow! Thank for the feedback guys! I am really surprised at how much positive reports there are, these are some of the first i've heard.


----------



## VeroShooter (Jul 14, 2005)

When we started selling the Victory brand last year I too had my doubts about the thin wall design. I set up a dozen in September (XRingerHV V1 350's) and am still shooting the same dozen - minus a few shall we say misjudgements :shade: I absolutely love the XRingers and my wife is also shooting them. She is sitting in 2nd place in SOY for the ASA ProAm tour and there is no way she would jeopardize that EVEN FOR ME. :mg: 
I am not saying that others have not had problems but I just have not seen them myself. We shoot 3D every weekend and have been at all 3 ASA ProAm so far this year and I have not had a single arrow issue. I am open to hear the problems though because I do believe these are the best arrow made right now and I can relay issues to Victory as a dealer. They are open to suggestions and I believe they are continually improving their product. 
On a side note I use the VForce shafts for hunting and am super happy with them also.


----------



## Tomquik (Sep 1, 2008)

*XRinger HV 350*

I have a Mathews Con. 3, Mini Max cam, 28 1/2" Draw, 60lbs. This year I went to the XRinger HV V5 350. They are a little stiff for my set up, but I am very pleased with there performance. I have 5 that I carry with me to tournaments and they are all numbered. The shafts are 28" long (one inch cut from each end) that brings them closer to a V1 spec. ! They weigh 328.6 Grains each with 90 Grain screw in points (hunter class) . I use #1 arrow ALL the time , I have shot 5 tournaments with that ONE arrow. I have won 2 and just took second Sat. with that ONE arrow, AND on #29 target I had a mental laps :mg: and gapped the wrong two pins, the arrow went over the target bounced off some trees...picked it up, inspected it, shot it at #30.
score 307 the winner had 310. 
The arrows are good! And I agree with a earlier post, these are very light arrows and you sacrafice strength over shooting a heavier arrow. And as with ANY carbon arrow check it before you shoot it!
Good shooting to you all.


----------



## cath8r (Jan 17, 2003)

I like my XRinger 350's no HV's for me. Seem tough enough. No abnormal isues compared to other all carbon shafts. I have to admit though, when I miss and the arrow hits the ground or bounces around behind the target, an arrow is on borrowed time in my book. There may be a stress crack or weakening that you can't see. I try not to over shoot any arrow. I save older arows for blind bailing and general form work and save my newer good arrows for groups and tournaments. It saves wear and tear on any shaft.


----------



## PSE Kid (Nov 22, 2008)

i have something to add to this

there was a rat target at 27 yards. my friend with x-ringers shot at the rat which was on top of a piece of wood. he nicked the wood 3 times and broke 4 arrows. one hit the wood dead on. 

my dad did the same with his carbon express and dint have any thing happen to his arrows. i wont be shooting victories.


----------



## bhtr3d (Feb 13, 2004)

PSE Kid said:


> i have something to add to this
> 
> there was a rat target at 27 yards. my friend with x-ringers shot at the rat which was on top of a piece of wood. he nicked the wood 3 times and broke 4 arrows. one hit the wood dead on.
> 
> my dad did the same with his carbon express and dint have any thing happen to his arrows. i wont be shooting victories.


One....I must not shoot 3d much I didn't know there was a rat 3d target.... Maybe, also I am not reading this correctly. But, how can you nick the wood 3 times an break 4 arrows doing so? Did he robinhood one of the 3 in the process of doing so?


----------



## DODGE-3D (Feb 17, 2005)

I have been using them since they been on the market and have only ever had 2 break from being hit hard from someone else's arrow.


----------



## Elite One (Feb 1, 2009)

*I smell a rat*

Rat at 27 yds? I thought after the first miss it was a 0. I can't even see a rat at 27 yds. He should have saved all of his arrows, taken a 0, and skipped the rat target. JMO 

Did any of you ever hit the RAT?


----------



## treeman65 (Nov 24, 2005)

I have been shooting the xringers since Aug,A friend of mine asked me to try them out and to try to beat them to death.Well I went out and shot groups at different yardages and did not break a single arrow but I did tear up a bunch of pin nocks and uni bushings.So as far as I am concerned these arrows are great and cant be damaged without shooting something they were not ment to shoot.


----------

